# Backyard Turkeys



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Unreal!!! I would've thought these wild turkeys would've spooked and never allowed me to take pictures, let alone a video. They hung around all day and in the afternoon, I decided to take a big chance. I popped some microwave popcorn and approached them...walking to the side, not directly at them. I was hen yelping all the way and the toms were gobbling back. At one point, I was inside 12 yards.







Bowhunter57


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

That is cool! They are Jakes they don't know any better! Wait till they get shot at and that won't happen anymore! Really awesome though! Did they eat the popcorn?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jiggin'fool said:


> Did they eat the popcorn?


The jakes ate some, but the hens were more wary. As I backed away one of the hens came over to check out the popcorn and had a bite or two.

Bowhunter57


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

thats sweet!


----------

